# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  الإدارية العليا:لايحق لوزير الإعلام أونايل سات الرقابة على الفضائيات

## لارين

أصدرت الدائرة الأولى بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا حكما، اعتبرته مبدأ قضائيا، حددت من خلاله الجهة المنوطة بالإشراف ورقابة القنوات الفضائية، حيث أكدت على أن هذا الاختصاص معقود للهيئة العامة للاستثمار، وأنه لا اختصاص لوزير الإعلام أو اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون أو شركة النايل سات، فى بسط رقابة على ما تبثه القنوات الفضائية، مشيرة إلى أن اختصاص النايل سات يتمثل فى أنها جهة تنفيذ لما يصدر عن الهيئة العامة للاستثمار .

صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار غبريال جاد الملاك رئيس مجلس الدولة وبعضوية المستشارين عبد الفتاح أبو الليل وأحمد الشاذلى وفوزى عبد الراضى وإبراهيم الطحان نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة وبسكرتارية كمال نجيب.

وأكدت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها على أنه من غير المقبول أن يكون رقابة ما تبثه القنوات الفضائية بنفس آلية المشروعات الاستثمارية، وأن مراجعة الأداء الإعلامى تكون فى إطار قواعد ونظم تحقق وجه المصلحة العامة إلا أن الرقابة يجب أن تكون ذاتية المصدر أى يكون بها رجال الإعلام من مهنيين وأكاديميين ونقابيين،كى تكون موضوعية فيما تضمنه من مواد ترقى بالذوق العام، وأنه يجب على رجال الإعلام أن يدركوا أن الإعلام المستغل يستوى مع الإعلام المنحاز فى إلحاق الضرر بالمنظومة ككل .

يذكر أن شركة النايل سات قد أوقفت بث قنوات البدر الفضائية بناء على تقرير من جهات رقابية وقرار وزير الإعلام، إلا أن محكمة القضاء الإدارى أوقفت القرار لصدوره من غير مختص، وتم الطعن عليه أمام الإدارية العليا التى رفضت الطعن.

اليوم السابع

----------


## لارين

تعتبر الهيئة العامة للاستثمار هي الهيئة الحكومية الرئيسية المعنية بتنظيم وتيسير الاستثمار في مصر، إذ تقف على أهبة الاستعداد من أجل تقديم العون للمستثمرين في جميع أنحاء العالم.

و قد قامت الهيئة العامة للاستثمار بتوسيع نطاق العمل من الإطار التنظيمي التقليدي إلى نطاق أكثر استباقاً وفعالية وذلك من خلال الكيانات المختلفة الموجودة بها كقطاع الترويج والذى يندرج تحته ادارات الدراسات واستهداف المستثمرين، وادارة علاقات المستثمرين، وادارة رعاية المستثمرين.

و قامت الهيئة العامة للاستثمار بانشاء " مجمع خدمات الاستثمار" أو "One Stop Shop" والتي تهدف بدورها الى تهيئة الطريق للمستثمرين في مختلف أنحاء العالم للاستفادة من الفرص الواعدة في مصر.

تعمل الهيئة العامة للاستثمار على التركيز على فرص الاستثمار المختلفة و المتاحة في قطاعات متباينة في الإقتصاد المصري ، و لهذا السبب تتولى الهيئة العامة للاستثمار مسؤوليتها من خلال حملات التواصل المختلفة، و المساعدة في إبراز صورتها وتحسين مناخ الاستثمار في مصر، وزيادة الوعى بالفرص المتاحة عالمياً.

----------

